# Burgers for Mice



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Quick question on cooking time

Decided on making my own mouse burgers, high protein treat.

Mealworms, crickets, maize flour cod liver oil, egg, high protein dog and cat kibble all placed into blender till right consistency to roll into small balls and flatten into burger shape.

Cooking in very small amount of vegetable oil on low heat.

How long does one think they would need to cook for to be of a consistency of a soft biscuit but harder than normal burger.

Edit: changed title due to possible confusion


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

omg ... I so read that the wrong way lol ... I thought you were going to make burgers out of your mice ..... I think I need an early night


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

andypandy29us said:


> omg ... I so read that the wrong way lol ... I thought you were going to make burgers out of your mice ..... I think I need an early night


I thought the same.. we both must have sick minds


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh dear, I also gasped at the title...

As to cooking, I wouldn't cook them in vegetable oil at all, and I can't guess at the time until done. 
I'd probably bake them instead, after coating the mini patties in some sort of dry item, like cat/dog pulverized kibble, or hemp powder (because you said protein, otherwise I'd crumb wholemeal bread.). Time on that would be sort of trial and error, because they are so small.

Good luck,
Zanne


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Zanne will have to go to shops again now for wholemeal bread and let it go stale so can make some bread crumbs and bake.

Sorry for the title but it would take alot of mice to have enough meat just for one burger probably just taste like an earthy chicken anyway


----------

